# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Papa Gjon Pali II, ndërron jetë

## Brari

Shendeti duket se po leshon Burrin e madh te ketij shekulli dhe mikun e madh te Shqiptareve  Papa Gjon Palin.
Lajmet nga Spitali nuk jan fort te mira. 

Papa ishte (eshte) jo vetem idhulli i Katolikve te mbare Botes por dhe  miku i madh i te gjithe njerzve te kesaj Bote.. 
Ai i donte te gjithe pamvaresisht nga perkatesia fetare nacionale e Racore..
Polaku Vojtila  eshte modeli i Njeriut Fisnik, trim e zemer madh.
Papa e donte ( dhe e do) jashtzakonisht popullin shqiptar  dhe beri shum per ne.



Lavdi  emrit te tije te Madh e vepres se tij madheshtore ne Sherbim te Njerzimit..

----------


## D&G Feminine

[QUOTE=Brari]


Papa e donte ( dhe e do) jashtzakonisht popullin shqiptar  dhe beri shum per ne.



QUOTE]


Pak me konkretisht te lutem!

----------


## Brari

Po tash dihet se Papa ka kohe qe eshte i semure dhe sipas lajmeve eshte ne Spital dhe natyrisht qe dhe mund te ndrroj jete..

Megjithse eshte kock e forte por mosha ben te veten. Ai perballoj dhe plumba para disa vitesh por tani rezistenca i ka rene dhe ky Gripi qe e kapi kto dit  nuk i dihet cfar shkakton..

Ne se e perballon.. do gezohemi e ne se jo..  do e kujtojme me respekt..

----------


## D&G Feminine

Agjencia e lajmeve Brari  :buzeqeshje:  , ate e the nje here, po pyes cfare konkretisht beri shume papa per ne shqiptaret (me beso nuk ka ironi) thjesht po pyes mos nuk kam une informacione per kete.

----------


## Brari

Beri ate qe.. psh influencoi qe te shembet regjimi Stalinist ne ato vende ku kish zen rrenje.. duke perfshire ketu dhe Shqopa-Rine ton te dathur..  

Nga kjo ke perfituar dhe ti..
Psh njeh  parfumin DG jo me te degjuar nga nje  cupe e kusheririt  qe ka pasur  dajen ne Ambasade.. dhe  cuni i tije e kish pare ne Reviste mode.. e ja kish treguar kesaj kushos e ajo kushua tyja nje dizaj .. por  me te prekur e te ferkuar me te gush e faqe e te vjen er manushaqe kur shkon te takoc ate mikun bos me mullaqe.. gjithashtu  i ke bere mune bashk me mamin tend Sapunit te rrogozhines e Plu-sapit.. dhe ske frik se te arrestojne babane per agjitacion propagande kunder  pushtetit dhopullor.. e  vete dhe ne Italine borgjeze pa pasur frike.. se kur te flac me telefon me mamane.. nuk ta therret Dega Brendeshme e Tiranes Babin e mamin e ti mbajne ne biruce e ti nxjerrin qumshtin e gjyshes nga hundet me metodat e Hetues Kolekes me shoke..
Lexo  kujtimet e Ali Cenes.. ne Forum..

pra  ceshtja eshte sa  jemi mirnjohes e jo se nuk dime cna ka sjelle x apo y -ni..

edhe Blendua i klosajve qe e ke ti Idol ka perfituar..

Psh ai shkruan cdo dite ne Gazete e nuku ka frik se shkel ndonje derras te gabuar politike qe do ta conte Blendon ne Hekal te Mallalastres sikurse i cuan shum shok e Shoqe te Bilos..ish ministrit te Drejtesise..qe nuk beri dot drejtesi asnje dite jo se nuk desh po ashtu qe ajo Kohe kur  ne Itali  kishte ca Pisa qe ja krihnin mullaqet Enver Hoxhes dhe e lan te sundoje 50 vjet..
E ky Papa.. Polaku trim VOJTILA.. qe kish provuar Nazizmin e Stalinizmin.. nuk beri sy e vesh qorr e Shurdh por Levizi... dhe Levizja e tije bashk me levizje te tjera i shporri  Ata qe kopjuan Mathauzet e Gulaget  ne Trojet Shqiptare.. 


Keshtu..

Po skuptove gje piet babane se te sqaron..

----------


## ChuChu

> Psh njeh  parfumin DG jo me te degjuar nga nje  cupe e kusheririt  qe ka pasur  dajen ne Ambasade.. dhe  cuni i tije e kish pare ne Reviste mode.. e ja kish treguar kesaj kushos e ajo kushua tyja nje dizaj .. por  me te prekur e te ferkuar me te gush e faqe e te vjen er manushaqe kur shkon te takoc ate mikun bos me mullaqe..



 :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:  

mgjse vazhdoj te te kem inat! E mos bej prove te me kthenesh dhe mua...lol

----------


## Brari

gabim  ..jo blendo..por  ardian..

sorry..

jo nuk i kthehem atyre  bukurosheve une..

kam dhe un pika te dobta...lol.

----------


## Traboini

> Agjencia e lajmeve Brari  , ate e the nje here, po pyes cfare konkretisht beri shume papa per ne shqiptaret (me beso nuk ka ironi) thjesht po pyes mos nuk kam une informacione per kete.


-  Aty diku ka mesi i viteve 80, dite e krishtlindjeve, duke uruar Krishtlindjet ne shume gjuhe botenore, Papa foli she shqipt duke thene " Per shume mot Krishtlindjet" ne shqip dhe pastaj vijoj ne Italisht "per te shqiptare qe gjithmone jane ne mendjen time dhe ju mohohet e drejta e besimit ne zot". Kurre sdo ta harroj ate dite. 

- Erdhi ne Shqiperi me 1993, tue e vu Shqiperine ne qender te nemendjes boterore, qe agjensite e hueja e njihnin vec permes atyre barkave plot njerez qe iknon nga Atdheu.

- Beri pershpejtiminin e lumnimit te Nene Terezes

- Insistoi ne zgjedhjen e ceshtjes se Kosoves (pranoi ne vizite te gjithe udheheqsit Kosovar qe vizitonin Italine- Rugoven 4 here)

- Pranoi grupe shqiptaresh sa here qe deshten, mas tjerash edhe nje grup prej  50 vetesh nga Amerika te udhehequr nga Nane Tereza e Kardinal Mikel Koliqi

- Beri Kardinalin shqiptar Mikel Koliqin ( vallaun e te famshmit Ernest Koliqit) 

- Shpalli Tiranen metropolit

- Sa here qe flet per popullin tone flet edhe per heroin tone Gjergj Kastriotin


etj. etj. etj

----------


## D&G Feminine

> Papa e donte ( dhe e do) jashtzakonisht popullin shqiptar  dhe beri shum per ne.
> 
> 
> 
> Lavdi  emrit te tije te Madh e vepres se tij madheshtore ne Sherbim te Njerzimit..


Tani ato sherbimet ne sherbim te njerezimit t'i pranoj, po te thuash qe e deshi jashtezakonisht shume popullin shqiptar kete nuk e pranoj, sepse nuk ka ndonje ndryshim nga dashuria qe pati per popujt e tjere dhe nuk beri ndonje gje vecanerisht per ne, ketu e kisha une.

Po mire mo Brar pse qenke fiksuar me Ardian Klosin ti, nuk eshte ky i vetmi njeri qe une kam shprehur konsiderate per intelektin dhe talentin qe ka ne te shkruar, c'te ka kapur kaq keq ty me kete. Imagjino ci puno asaj gruas tende te thote qe pelqen ndonjerin  :buzeqeshje: 

Sa per parfumet c'te te them une ty, kam qelluar me hunde te holla, po te mos kisha pas parfume do rrija me lule borziloku ne xhep te perparses si gjyshja ime

Hajt shndet e me te mira   :kryqezohen:

----------


## Hyllien

21:43 - Si è conclusa l'operazione di tracheotomia al Papa. L'intervento è durato circa mezz'ora e consentirà al Pontefice di respirare con minore difficolta' per il periodo di tempo nel quale sara' attaccato ad un respiratore. 

Para nje ore gjithshkah u mbyll dhe duket se shendeti i Atit te Shenjte eshte tashme ne nje rruge me te mbare.

Vazhdoni merruni me brrockulla ju foshnjet e tjera.

----------


## D&G Feminine

*Aty diku ka mesi i viteve 80, dite e krishtlindjeve, duke uruar Krishtlindjet ne shume gjuhe botenore, Papa foli she shqipt duke thene " Per shume mot Krishtlindjet" ne shqip dhe pastaj vijoj ne Italisht "per te shqiptare qe gjithmone jane ne mendjen time dhe ju mohohet e drejta e besimit ne zot". Kurre sdo ta harroj ate dite.*  

Kete nuk e dija psh

-* Erdhi ne Shqiperi me 1993, tue e vu Shqiperine ne qender te nemendjes boterore, qe agjensite e hueja e njihnin vec permes atyre barkave plot njerez qe iknon nga Atdheu*.

Ka vizituar pjesen me te madhe te botes....

-* Beri pershpejtiminin e lumnimit te Nene Terezes*

Shume dakort!

-* Insistoi ne zgjedhjen e ceshtjes se Kosoves (pranoi ne vizite te gjithe udheheqsit Kosovar qe vizitonin Italine- Rugoven 4 here)*

Te paren nuk e dija, e dyta nuk eshte aq domethenese...

- Pranoi grupe shqiptaresh sa here qe deshten, mas tjerash edhe nje grup prej  50 vetesh nga Amerika te udhehequr nga Nane Tereza e Kardinal Mikel Koliqi

- Beri Kardinalin shqiptar Mikel Koliqin ( vallaun e te famshmit Ernest Koliqit) 

-* Shpalli Tiranen metropolit*

Me te vertete per tu thene bravo!

- *Sa here qe flet per popullin tone flet edhe per heroin tone Gjergj Kastriotin*

As kete nuk e dija...


Brari, ja per keto e kisha fjalen une, se per llafe ne ere jane te gjithe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Traboini

> *Aty diku ka mesi i viteve 80, dite e krishtlindjeve, duke uruar Krishtlindjet ne shume gjuhe botenore, Papa foli she shqipt duke thene " Per shume mot Krishtlindjet" ne shqip dhe pastaj vijoj ne Italisht "per te shqiptare qe gjithmone jane ne mendjen time dhe ju mohohet e drejta e besimit ne zot". Kurre sdo ta harroj ate dite.*  
> 
> Kete nuk e dija psh
> 
> -* Erdhi ne Shqiperi me 1993, tue e vu Shqiperine ne qender te nemendjes boterore, qe agjensite e hueja e njihnin vec permes atyre barkave plot njerez qe iknon nga Atdheu*.
> 
> Ka vizituar pjesen me te madhe te botes....
> 
> -* Beri pershpejtiminin e lumnimit te Nene Terezes*
> ...


Me duket se ti je nje nder te paktit te ketij Forumi qe nuk i komentoj me cinizem faktet qe ofrova. Flm. per kete........

----------


## D&G Feminine

Me cinizem nuk shprehem per asnjerin, ironi me raste, kur e meritojne  :buzeqeshje: 

Pergjigja jote ishte shume informuese dhe me pelqeu. Po e le me kaq se behet Brari xheloz :P

----------


## RTP

Po i ndodhi ajo me e keqja(larg qofte,pe dini ju..m..e..v..d..e..k..)
kush do behet pape?

----------


## Albo

Le te lutemi per Atin e Shenjte sot, ashtu si ai eshte lutur per te gjithe popujt e botes cdo dite te jetes se tij.

Njerezit besepake nderohen me fjale. Njerezit e Zotit me nje shpirt te perulur nderohen me lutje.

Albo

----------


## BlueBaron

... Eshte i paster Gjon Pali Dyte? A di diçka ai mbi vdekjen e mistershme te paraardhesit te tij ne ate post, Gjon Palit te Parë (26.08.1978 - 28.09.1978, koha qe ishte Pape)? ...

----------


## Manulaki

> Le te lutemi per Atin e Shenjte sot, ashtu si ai eshte lutur per te gjithe popujt e botes cdo dite te jetes se tij.
> 
> Njerezit besepake nderohen me fjale. Njerezit e Zotit me nje shpirt te perulur nderohen me lutje.
> 
> Albo



*A M I N ......*

----------


## Hyllien

Papa Gjon Pali sipas lajmeve te fundit nga ANSA eshte gati duke vdekur.

 "Sta male, molto male"... me keto fjale para dy oresh kane folur mjeket e Vatikanit per shendetin e Vojtiles.  Sipas CNN para nje ore i jane bere ritet e fundit, nderkohe qe lajmi nuk ka konfirmim akoma nga Vatikani.

Te gjitha televizionet e botes perfshi Al-Jazeera Al Arabia dhe shume te tjera po japin direkte here pas here lajme nga Selia e Shenjte. Ne Vatikan ka disa ore qe ka nje grumbullim masiv njerezish qe presin per lajme.

Hera e fundit qe ka dalur.

----------


## Hyllien

Perkeqesohet gjendja shendetesore e Papa Gjon Palit te Dyte. Zedhenesi i Vatikanit konfirmoi sot se shendeti i Atit te shenjte eshte keqesuar se tepermi qe gjate nates se mbremshme. Papa ka ende temperature shume te larte dhe ethe te shkaktuara nga nje infeksion urinar. Zedhenesi tha gjithashtu se Papa nuk e ka humbur vetedijen, ai eshte i kthjellet dhe i qete, por nuk ka dashur te shtrohet ne spital. Nderkaq, sipas BBC-se, Ati i shenjte ka kaluar nje atak ne zemer. Papa po ushqehet me nje tub, qe iu vendos per te shpejtuar sherimin pas operacionit ne rruget e frymemarrjes.

----------


## iliria e para

Per mue si njeri dhe shqiptar jane disa gjera per cka duhet te respektoj veprat e Papes edhe pse nuk jam fetar.
1. Me ndihemne tij u krijue levilja Solidarnoshq ne Poloni ne krye me Leh Vaullensen dhe nga ketu iu dha nje grusht i rende komunizmit totalitar. U rrezuan si domonot.

2. Shpetoi Rugoven nga serbet dhe ishin shume aktiv ne diplomaci kur kombi shqiptar (ai i Kosoves) ishin para nje gjenocidi.

Per kuriozitet po permendi nje gje qe erdhi nga agjensia turke qe thonte se edhe ai atentatori(Akca nese nuk gabohem) qe tentoi te vriste Papen ne 81. lutej per te dhe e quente vella.
Papa e pat vizituar kete ne burg dhe e fali para 10 vitesh.
Perndryshet edhe ky eshte njeri si te gjithe tjeret. Nuk e zgjodhi Zoti por kardinalet.
I uroj shendet!

----------

